# Ordre de lecture sur lecteur MP3



## ccciolll (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour

je me demande sur quels critères se base mon lecteur mp3 (ce n'est pas un ipod :rose pour choisir l'ordre de diffusion.

j'ai mis plusieurs fichiers dans un dossier via la connesion usb (des .wav, des .mp3 issus de CD, des .mp3 issus d'enregistrements vocaux, etc) et l'ordre qu'il choisi pour les diffuser ne correspond ni à l'ordre alphabétique, ni à l'ordre dans lequel je les ais copiés, ni l'ordre de poids, ni l'ordre de date de création du fichier, ni le « track number » visible via VLC.

Après avoir essayé toutes ces possibilités, je suis à cours d'idées.


----------

